# Unconfirmed Canon EOS R7 Specifications [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2022)

> Specifications for the Canon EOS R7 are few and far between, and unfortunately, unconfirmed at this time. However, these are the specifications that I have recently received.
> Canon EOS R7 Specifications (Rumored and unconfirmed)
> 
> 32mp APS-C BSI Image Sensor
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## sfericean (Apr 27, 2022)

The list of specs is very well tamed for a rumor. Excited to see what Canon will offer up.


----------



## SebastiaoSal (Apr 27, 2022)

I can see this coming in at $1999.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 27, 2022)

Sounds like very realistic specs. So not unlikely, but at the same time very easy specs to make up ;-)

But looks like a great camera to me if true  ...


----------



## COBRASoft (Apr 27, 2022)

32mp seems like a nice balanced resolution for a crop sensor.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 27, 2022)

Specs round about what I would expect. 32MP would be good. But of course we know sports professionals don't want any more than 20MP.
I wonder what they will do to make it worse than the R3. Will it's focus tracking abilities be worse. If they left out eye control AF that would be fine.
I'd guess it will be priced at $2500 - 3000 ie: overpriced.
It will be a nice camera with the 100-500mm Lens


----------



## Dragon (Apr 27, 2022)

My bet is R5s will be first with similar pixel density and an APS-c shooting mode. See who bites on that and then decide if R7 is worth all the peripheral hassle re APS-c lenses. Along with either one will come the new RF 500L.


----------



## Inspired (Apr 27, 2022)

Make it a full frame and it's perfect.


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 27, 2022)

Any word on whether it has a mechanical shutter? 32MP APS-C is 80MP FF, which seems like a nice number for an
R5S.


----------



## speg (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m torn. I want to upgrade from the Rp and R6 seems like a dream. Should I wait? Action and reach are important to me. I think I should wait. I must wait. Arrrrgh.


----------



## navastronia (Apr 27, 2022)

SebastiaoSal said:


> I can see this coming in at $1999.



I think $2399 is far more likely given recent price increases.


----------



## Doug7131 (Apr 27, 2022)

32mp suggests that it's using the same sensor thats in the 90d+m6mk2. Would be a bit disappointing to see a 3 year old sensor used in the R7.


----------



## entoman (Apr 27, 2022)

I take this wishful thinking list with a massive pinch of salt. I'll believe it when I see it.

But, *IF* these are the genuine species, and *IF* it's got R5/R6 build quality, and *IF* the price comes in below £3000, then I *WILL* put in a pre-order.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 27, 2022)

Doug7131 said:


> 32mp suggests that it's using the same sensor thats in the 90d+m6mk2. Would be a bit disappointing to see a 3 year old sensor used in the R7.



It is described as a BSI sensor ( => Back-illuminated and most likely stacked sensor)


----------



## entoman (Apr 27, 2022)

Doug7131 said:


> 32mp suggests that it's using the same sensor thats in the 90d+m6mk2. Would be a bit disappointing to see a 3 year old sensor used in the R7.


*IF* this is a sports/ wildlife camera, I don't think the readout speed of the 90D sensor would be fast enough to keep rolling shutter artefacts acceptable.
Besides which, the 90D doesn't have a BSI sensor.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm building a time machine just to go into the future and be the first person to pre-order this....

Crop sensor 32MP??? BSI??? Oh my goodness.....I could weld my EF 600iii to this body and never take it off for a decade.


----------



## jvillain (Apr 27, 2022)

Doug7131 said:


> 32mp suggests that it's using the same sensor thats in the 90d+m6mk2. Would be a bit disappointing to see a 3 year old sensor used in the R7.


I don't think 90D has a BSI sensor.

R5 rather than R6 interface please. If the 4K is real and not an up convert and there are no insane crops for the video and has IAF I would be very interested in this camera.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2022)

entoman said:


> I take this wishful thinking list with a massive pinch of salt. I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> But, *IF* these are the genuine species, and *IF* it's got R5/R6 build quality, and *IF* the price comes in below £3000, then I *WILL* put in a pre-order.


If those are the specs, and it has R5 build quality and a new BSI sensors, it will rival the R5 in price. We had better wait for the gray imports...


----------



## AEWest (Apr 27, 2022)

sfericean said:


> The list of specs is very well tamed for a rumor. Excited to see what Canon will offer up.


Sounds pretty well specced. I hope they come out with a more modest R70 at about the price of an RP.


----------



## definedphotography (Apr 27, 2022)

jvillain said:


> If the 4K is real and not an up convert and there are no insane crops for the video and has IAF



Hopefully a full readout downsampled 4K. I'd be all over it as a backup for my R5.


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 27, 2022)

I think as described that would be more expensive than an R6. I also would be surprised to see two slots, even more surprised if one is CFexpress. 

Also for note, just because it is a BSI sensor does NOT mean its stacked. There are other examples of this out there from what I recall. 

-Brian


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Apr 27, 2022)

finally more news for the WILDLIFE SHOOTERS so they can stop trolling/complaining/whining and wishing for their NEW camera being developed, acting like their 7D2 units have stopped working or etc


----------



## entoman (Apr 27, 2022)

AlanF said:


> If those are the specs, and it has R5 build quality and a new BSI sensors, it will rival the R5 in price. We had better wait for the gray imports...


IF it has an R3-style battery grip, it may well cost as much as an R5, and it would be worth it, to me.

*Grey* imports are usually available soon after the launch date. The HK-based firm that I use usually has the latest gear in stock even when UK retailers don't.

IF the rumoured specs are true (which I doubt), this might make a great body for wildlife shooters. It could even take over from the R5 as my primary tool.

But I ain't counting chickens...


----------



## john1970 (Apr 27, 2022)

Interesting specifications and IMO in line with what I would expect a successor to the 7D Mk2 to offer.


----------



## danfaz (Apr 27, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I also would be surprised to see two slots


The 7D II has 2 card slots, I'd think they'd keep that feature for the R7.


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 27, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Specs round about what I would expect. 32MP would be good. But of course we know sports professionals don't want any more than 20MP.
> I wonder what they will do to make it worse than the R3. Will it's focus tracking abilities be worse. If they left out eye focus that would be fine.
> I'd guess it will be priced at $2500 - 3000 ie: overpriced.
> It will be a nice camera with the 100-500mm Lens


“I wonder what they will do to make it worse than the R3.” 
…well a crop sensor is the downgrade. They could keep everything else similar to the R3 and it would be a good enthusiast body.


----------



## MiJax (Apr 27, 2022)

This rumor doesn't make sense. The specs would put it above, not below the R6. Also a BSI sensor will NO DOUBT bump the cost by $300-$500. For reference, use the price bump of the A7s II and A7s III. All said, you'll have an inconsistency in the naming convention and positioning just as the line get started. No way they plan to break the naming convention, before they even flesh it out. 

Then the need for a CF Express seems odd. 4k 60p ALL i _might _need a CF Express, and I stress _might_, because being cropped there is a potential that it may not even need it. But lets say it is needed, would you really add a new card format, that is more expensive for the sake of one video mode on a cost sensitive still centric camera? It doesn't make sense. I understand there are other benefits of CF Express, but I don't see Canon doing that after the decisions they made on the R6.

I think a conventional FSI 32MP sensor based on the current 32MP sensor, but modified to get close to or faster than the readout of the R5's sensor is more inline. I think a cropped 4k 60p stat is reasonable, but I don't see it needing a CF Express card, and as such expect one (_maybe _two) SD slot(s). I can see a 3.7'ish million dot EVF and the R6 LCD. 20 fps electronic shutter seems reasonable with a 10 fps mechanical shutter. Something like this they can package in and around the $1999 price ceiling with room to drop some specs and fit cheaper components and come in a little lower. Effectively what I see is a juiced up 90D or a slightly neutered 7D2. However as the rumor has it spec'ed, I can't see it coming in under $2,500.


----------



## Docofthewild (Apr 27, 2022)

When the 7Dii came out, it was a significantly better body then the 6D and even when the 6Dii came out 3 years later, it did not have significantly better specs than the 7Dii. Canon does not care nearly as much as the forum dwellers about the limitations of the naming sequence. Canon will 100% have a full frame R10 as the replacement to the R as well as a full frame R100 as a replacement to the RP, all while having an APS-C R7, and people on here will loose their collective minds while the general public won’t care at all. Accepting this now will make life much easier for those that seem to care so much about these names.


----------



## Otara (Apr 28, 2022)

I guess it comes down to how many APS-C users Canon think might jump to RF if Canon releases something.

I dont think its as big a group as many are hoping.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 28, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I think as described that would be more expensive than an R6. I also would be surprised to see two slots, even more surprised if one is CFexpress.



I would be very surprised if it doesn't have 2 slots. 7-series is traditionally a high-end camera line. And would definitely not be surprised to see one of them being CFexpress.

EOS 7D II has two slots too: CompactFlash + SD/SDHC/SDXC.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> This rumor doesn't make sense...
> 
> Then the need for a CF Express seems odd. 4k 60p ALL i _might _need a CF Express, and I stress _might_, because being cropped there is a potential that it may not even need it. But lets say it is needed, would you really add a new card format, that is more expensive for the sake of one video mode on a cost sensitive still centric camera? It doesn't make sense. I understand there are other benefits of CF Express, but I don't see Canon doing that after the decisions they made on the R6.


I agree. From the advanced user guide, the R5 only needs CFe for the following modes:
8k raw (or light or timelapse)
4k/120
4k/60 ALL-I
V90 SD card handles the rest including 4k/60 IPB/IPB light. 
I can't see why a CFe slot would be needed. Dual SD cards would make more sense given the thermal requirements for CFe.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> This rumor doesn't make sense. The specs would put it above, not below the R6.



Except from sensor-size, the 7D-series was way above 6D series in specs. Maybe even beyond 5D series in some ways.
That's one of the great things with a smaller sensor. If you are okay (maybe even prefer) the smaller sensor, you can get even or better specs for less money.

It _might_ end up being more expensive than R6, but not by far I would guess.

And btw, the 20 fps could possibly be mechanical shutter. Smaller sensor makes it easier to do faster shutter. And 1DxIII already features a 20 fps mechanical shutter on fullframe (The 7-8 years old 7DII has a 10 fps mechanical shutter).



David - Sydney said:


> 4k/60 ALL-I



That one. If Canon follows tradition of 7D-series, they do not cut corners on an R7. 7DII also supports ALL-I video modes.

The rumoured specs might very well be fake, but they are not unrealistic in my opinion (The most unrealistic part is maybe that no 4K/120 is mentioned - why wouldn't it be able to do that in some way?)


----------



## Skux (Apr 28, 2022)

All I want is the M6 sensor in an R6 body but if it's BSI that's a huge bonus let's goooooo


----------



## SilverBox (Apr 28, 2022)

The new BSI sensors are great, I might consider replacing my R6 with the R7 as backup to my R3.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 28, 2022)

SilverBox said:


> I'm not new here


----------



## Madbox (Apr 28, 2022)

I can barely contain my excitement at purchasing expensive, huge, and heavy RF lenses versus upgraded EOS M series lenses.


----------



## John Wilde (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> I think a conventional FSI 32MP sensor based on the current 32MP sensor, but modified to get close to or faster than the readout of the R5's sensor is more inline.


That makes sense to me too.


----------



## vangelismm (Apr 28, 2022)

entoman said:


> I take this wishful thinking list with a massive pinch of salt. I'll believe it when I see it.


The source of this specs is the last R7 thread.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Bring on the R1 And forget this.
Or better an R5s with the same pixel density as in this rumor.
The worse thing that could happen is the pixel density is greater than any current model and the “added reach” threads make a comeback.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 28, 2022)

takesome1 said:


> Bring on the R1 And forget this.
> Or better an R5s with the same pixel density as in this rumor.
> The worse thing that could happen is the pixel density is greater than any current model and the “added reach” threads make a comeback.


Couldn't agree more. A FF with the same pixel density will inevitably result in more keepers just because of the wider AF tracking range, not to mention the greater ease of finding the subject in the first place. This keeps getting pushed out there for two reasons. Firstly, Craig, for some unspecified reason, hates the M line and wants APS-c Rs to kill it so he keeps flogging this rumor. Secondly, there are folks out there who dream of another bargain like the 7D II where they can get almost 1 series features on an APS-c body for just a bit over entry level pricing. Earth to folks out there - there will be no camera bargains in the foreseeable future. If you doubt that, look at what is happening to big white pricing. A 100 MP R5s with an APS-c raw mode (to counter those whining about excessively large files) would end the technical debate, leaving only the price unicorn. I think that could happen for a smidge under 5 large and that would be as close to a bargain as we will see.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> This rumor doesn't make sense. The specs would put it above, not below the R6. Also a BSI sensor will NO DOUBT bump the cost by $300-$500. For reference, use the price bump of the A7s II and A7s III. All said, you'll have an inconsistency in the naming convention and positioning just as the line get started. No way they plan to break the naming convention, before they even flesh it out.
> 
> Then the need for a CF Express seems odd. 4k 60p ALL i _might _need a CF Express, and I stress _might_, because being cropped there is a potential that it may not even need it. But lets say it is needed, would you really add a new card format, that is more expensive for the sake of one video mode on a cost sensitive still centric camera? It doesn't make sense. I understand there are other benefits of CF Express, but I don't see Canon doing that after the decisions they made on the R6.
> 
> I think a conventional FSI 32MP sensor based on the current 32MP sensor, but modified to get close to or faster than the readout of the R5's sensor is more inline. I think a cropped 4k 60p stat is reasonable, but I don't see it needing a CF Express card, and as such expect one (_maybe _two) SD slot(s). I can see a 3.7'ish million dot EVF and the R6 LCD. 20 fps electronic shutter seems reasonable with a 10 fps mechanical shutter. Something like this they can package in and around the $1999 price ceiling with room to drop some specs and fit cheaper components and come in a little lower. Effectively what I see is a juiced up 90D or a slightly neutered 7D2. However as the rumor has it spec'ed, I can't see it coming in under $2,500.




CFexpress would be ideal for a crop R mount wildlife camera for the purposes of maintaining an endless buffer. As it is now with the R5, you can shoot 20 fps into the buffer, but with the fastest CFexpress cards you can shoot forever at about 10 fps. SD isn't going to give you that. 

Minor point: Canon naming conventions get broken all the time. It's a surprise to me if they keep using one for more than a few years - especially in the crop sensor range. Remember the 77D that came out after the 80D? That was my favorite.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 28, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> CFexpress would be ideal for a crop R mount wildlife camera for the purposes of maintaining an endless buffer. As it is now with the R5, you can shoot 20 fps into the buffer, but with the fastest CFexpress cards you can shoot forever at about 10 fps. SD isn't going to give you that.


The 1DXiii have an endless buffer (>1000 shots). The R3 has about 150 shots.

The Digital Picture did some tests on the R5 buffer https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=34990
The CFe card does provide a long buffer @ 20fps with 7.3 seconds but not forever. At 12fps, it is ~30 seconds
SD card still gives 5.5 seconds @20fps ie 110 shots given the large file sizes.

The R6 with dual raw to SD cards @20fps is 8.3 seconds and 165 shots. At 12fps, the buffer would be considered unlimited with SD cards

The R7 would be somewhere in the middle if the 32mp sensor is accurate.

I don't think that there were buffer tests using cRAW files unfortunately but they are likely to be significantly longer as they are ~ half the size. The other option with the R5 is to take 33mp frame grabs from 8k raw files giving 30fps.

How long a burst do you take?


----------



## ronbyram (Apr 28, 2022)

Hope the Camera has a updated GPS like the 7D2. I am using the heck out of my R6 and atleast we would get 32mp crop unlike the R6 thats under the 20MP with in 1.6 mode.


----------



## MiJax (Apr 28, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> CFexpress would be ideal for a crop R mount wildlife camera for the purposes of maintaining an endless buffer. As it is now with the R5, you can shoot 20 fps into the buffer, but with the fastest CFexpress cards you can shoot forever at about 10 fps. SD isn't going to give you that.
> 
> Minor point: Canon naming conventions get broken all the time. It's a surprise to me if they keep using one for more than a few years - especially in the crop sensor range. Remember the 77D that came out after the 80D? That was my favorite.


Yes, CF Express cards will allow you to clear the buffer out quicker and effectively elongate it, but again for the targeted audience, which is price sensitive, I wouldn't expect to Canon to move in that direction, especially considering the cameras needs. Additionally, I'm really expecting a single card slot to help get the price under the $2,000 mark, and if that is correct its almost guaranteed to be a SD card, IMO. 

On the naming convention, yes, it will get broken down the road and always does, but not before its even done with the first gen. That would be terrible planning. However, since the body was never meant to come out in the first place, there is a chance they will break the convention and just move on. 

Anyway you look at it, I think expectations for the body might be a little too high. I'm really thinking people should expect a 90D like body, in the $1700 price range with features to match.


----------



## ag25 (Apr 28, 2022)

This seems both reasonable and expensive.
I wonder where the Canon cripple-hammer will strike


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Minor point: Canon naming conventions get broken all the time. It's a surprise to me if they keep using one for more than a few years - especially in the crop sensor range. Remember the 77D that came out after the 80D? That was my favorite.


Mine was the S100. Both of them.

The 12 MP version from 2011:


 

…and the 2 MP version from 2000:


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Specs round about what I would expect. 32MP would be good. But of course we know sports professionals don't want any more than 20MP.
> I wonder what they will do to make it worse than the R3. Will it's focus tracking abilities be worse. If they left out eye focus that would be fine.
> I'd guess it will be priced at $2500 - 3000 ie: overpriced.
> It will be a nice camera with the 100-500mm Lens


We’ll it’s not gonna be full frame for a start and the low light performance won’t be anywhere near as good.

There’s no way on earth they’d leave out eye AF. This is what the animal eye AF was made for.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Apr 28, 2022)

Doug7131 said:


> 32mp suggests that it's using the same sensor thats in the 90d+m6mk2. Would be a bit disappointing to see a 3 year old sensor used in the R7.


As it is still one of the best APS-C sensor ever, I don't see anything disappointing in that fact. Anyway, it would be a good move from Canon to make it BSI indeed.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> Yes, CF Express cards will allow you to clear the buffer out quicker and effectively elongate it, but again for the targeted audience, which is price sensitive, I wouldn't expect to Canon to move in that direction, especially considering the cameras needs. Additionally, I'm really expecting a single card slot to help get the price under the $2,000 mark, and if that is correct its almost guaranteed to be a SD card, IMO.


My impression is

1. Currently CF Express is considered a premium product. Prices will drop as COVID crisis will pass (I hope it will), the technology matures, and companies build more FABs.

2. SD is a dying technology. E.g. the market skipped UHS-III for CF Express, and seems the smartphone manufacturers are more likely to drop the microSD slot than adopt A2.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 28, 2022)

ronbyram said:


> Hope the Camera has a updated GPS like the 7D2. I am using the heck out of my R6 and atleast we would get 32mp crop unlike the R6 thats under the 20MP with in 1.6 mode.


Oh yeah. Give me built-in GPS please. Not that I dare expect Canon will include it. They don't seem to believe much in built-in GPS anymore. Want us to use that useless "app solution" instead :-(
(Only 1DxIII and R3 has it in recent bodies).


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 28, 2022)

Antono Refa said:


> My impression is
> 
> 1. Currently CF Express is considered a premium product. Prices will drop as COVID crisis will pass (I hope it will), the technology matures, and companies build more FABs.
> 
> 2. SD is a dying technology. E.g. the market skipped UHS-III for CF Express, and seems the smartphone manufacturers are more likely to drop the microSD slot than adopt A2.


CFe Type B are still reasonably close in pricing to fast UHS-II cards but they are of course much faster.
I can't see SD cards dying though. Besides the massive installed base, there isn't much call for faster (>300MB/s) write speeds except for 8k/ 4k/120 video modes so the current speeds are fine for a long time to come

The real question is if SD Express format can compete with CFe in the future where faster write speeds are needed. The slots/cards are only backward compatible with UHS-i speeds. I don't think that SD Express will be commercially viable.


----------



## sanj (Apr 28, 2022)

It is all getting warmer...


----------



## David render (Apr 28, 2022)

I want 38-45mp I don't care about the price, as I'm going to get the high MP camera too, I want R5 picture quality with R1 speed in a crop sensor, my R5 is fine but I want the equivalent of the high resolution camera in crop. Like I said the cost doesn't matter that much.


----------



## David render (Apr 28, 2022)

COBRASoft said:


> 32mp seems like a nice balanced resolution for a crop sensor.


Yes three year ago, I'm after replacing my 7dmk2 I'm not wanting a RF 90d.


----------



## David render (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> This rumor doesn't make sense. The specs would put it above, not below the R6. Also a BSI sensor will NO DOUBT bump the cost by $300-$500. For reference, use the price bump of the A7s II and A7s III. All said, you'll have an inconsistency in the naming convention and positioning just as the line get started. No way they plan to break the naming convention, before they even flesh it out.
> 
> Then the need for a CF Express seems odd. 4k 60p ALL i _might _need a CF Express, and I stress _might_, because being cropped there is a potential that it may not even need it. But lets say it is needed, would you really add a new card format, that is more expensive for the sake of one video mode on a cost sensitive still centric camera? It doesn't make sense. I understand there are other benefits of CF Express, but I don't see Canon doing that after the decisions they made on the R6.
> 
> I think a conventional FSI 32MP sensor based on the current 32MP sensor, but modified to get close to or faster than the readout of the R5's sensor is more inline. I think a cropped 4k 60p stat is reasonable, but I don't see it needing a CF Express card, and as such expect one (_maybe _two) SD slot(s). I can see a 3.7'ish million dot EVF and the R6 LCD. 20 fps electronic shutter seems reasonable with a 10 fps mechanical shutter. Something like this they can package in and around the $1999 price ceiling with room to drop some specs and fit cheaper components and come in a little lower. Effectively what I see is a juiced up 90D or a slightly neutered 7D2. However as the rumor has it spec'ed, I can't see it coming in under $2,500.


The 7dm2 was above the 6d, it was a mini 1dx, so I'd expect it to be better than the R6, I still use my 7d MK2 and my 6d, I take one along with my R5.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 28, 2022)

The 7D series was always a cropped pro camera and almost certainly it will be so again if Canon make the R7. It would have two card slots and possibly one will be CFExpress. The 32MP BSI sensor makes perfect sense as does the rest of the specification that thus far has not been confirmed. Price wise I would expect it to be more expensive than the R6 and likely around the $ 2,800 - $ 3,000 mark. The weather sealing on the 7D series was always similar to the 5D series as was its ruggedness. As for the suggestion it will have a small market thats a matter of opinion. There are hundreds of thousands of bird & wildlife photographers that would snap up this camera even if they own an R5 or R6 it makes perfect sense. Canon know the profile of their customers and other brands customers and lets not forget how successful the 7D series cameras were.


----------



## padam (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> Anyway you look at it, I think expectations for the body might be a little too high. I'm really thinking people should expect a 90D like body, in the $1700 price range with features to match.


Highly unlikely. It will be the highest-end, most expensive crop body they've ever made with slightly newer sensor technology than on the R5/R6.
This is the exact reason why it is going to sell well (even though it will cost more than an R6), and they expect it to pair with expensive telephoto lenses that take advantage of that extra cropping ability over an R5.
So just like the RF system in general, it is not for price sensitive people.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 28, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> CFe Type B are still reasonably close in pricing to fast UHS-II cards but they are of course much faster.
> I can't see SD cards dying though. Besides the massive installed base, there isn't much call for faster (>300MB/s) write speeds except for 8k/ 4k/120 video modes so the current speeds are fine for a long time to come


Using one type of slot makes it easier for manufacturers to manage, and customers to upgrade. I think it would take a few years, but is bound to happen,
same as xxD cameras having a CompactFlash card until the 60D.


David - Sydney said:


> The real question is if SD Express format can compete with CFe in the future where faster write speeds are needed. The slots/cards are only backward compatible with UHS-i speeds. I don't think that SD Express will be commercially viable.


I agree. With CFExpress is already out in the market, both cards & cameras, CF Express type A makes more sense then SD Express or UHS-III.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 28, 2022)

SebastiaoSal said:


> I can see this coming in at $1999.


Far too low, expect atleast $2500 given current state of production and shipping delays.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

jeffa4444 said:


> As for the suggestion it will have a small market thats a matter of opinion. There are hundreds of thousands of bird & wildlife photographers that would snap up this camera even if they own an R5 or R6 it makes perfect sense. Canon know the profile of their customers and other brands customers and lets not forget how successful the 7D series cameras were.


A matter of opinion, indeed. Let’s not forget that the 7D series was so successful it was refreshed even less frequently than the 1-series. That’s fact. Let’s not forget that the 7D series was so successful that Canon didn’t bother releasing a MkIII model and instead brought out a 90D with many of the 7-series features. Also fact.

Hundreds of thousands of bird & wildlife photographers that would snap up this camera? Not fact, merely your opinion. 

You’re right about Canon knowing the market, but that really doesn’t bode well for the CR forum members who want a ‘cropped pro camera’, of which over the past 13 years Canon has launched only two.


----------



## fabioduarte (Apr 28, 2022)

A combination of ergonomics from the EOS R6 and EOS R5
This is one hell of a spec!!! OMG.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Unconfirmed Canon EOS R7 Specifications [CR1]​


CR1 is by definition unconfirmed. Using ‘unconfirmed’ in the title of a CR1-labeled post really makes this seem more like pure conjecture.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> CR1 is by definition unconfirmed. Using ‘unconfirmed’ in the title of a CR1-labeled post really makes this seem more like pure conjecture.


You are mixing up the rumors. The specifications are unconfirmed and CR1. But...



Canon Rumors said:


> We have confirmed that the camera will be called the “EOS R7” and it will come this year, Q4 being most likely.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 28, 2022)

unfocused said:


> You are mixing up the rumors. The specifications are unconfirmed and CR1. But...


@neuroanatomist is being perfectly logical grammatically. The title has Unconfirmed Canon EOS R7 Specifications, which consists of a compound noun "Canon EOS R7 Specifications" and an adjective "Unconfirmed". It's those specifications that are unconfirmed. Adding [CR1] is using a pleonasm: "Grammar and Rhetoric. The use of more words in a sentence or clause than are necessary to express the meaning; redundancy of expression either as a fault of style, or as a rhetorical figure used for emphasis or clarity."
​


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 28, 2022)

They really need to start kicking out dual CF Express card bodies. It is a nasty precedence to see mixed media bodies, though most especially concerning on the R3 and R7(which assumedly is also built for speed).


----------



## Dragon (Apr 28, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> They really need to start kicking out dual CF Express card bodies. It is a nasty precedence to see mixed media bodies, though most especially concerning on the R3 and R7(which assumedly is also built for speed).


And when were anything but 1 series bodies NOT mixed media (or single card)?


----------



## MiJax (Apr 28, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Let’s not forget that the 7D series was so successful that Canon didn’t bother releasing a MkIII model and instead brought out a 90D with many of the 7-series features. Also fact.


Not sure I'd call this one a "fact". They went on the record shortly after the 90D saying that the future was not in crop sensors. All but completely killing any 7D3 rumors. Personally, I think they hated how many people looked down to the 7D2 instead of looking up to the 1Dx. The 7D2 was too good for its place in the line.


neuroanatomist said:


> Hundreds of thousands of bird & wildlife photographers that would snap up this camera? Not fact, merely your opinion.


The only problem with that person's claim is it doesn't account for all the hundreds of thousands of sales of the R5s and R6s. As such, the actual sales will likely be much lower than what would have been possible prior to the R5/R6.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2022)

AlanF said:


> @neuroanatomist is being perfectly logical grammatically. The title has Unconfirmed Canon EOS R7 Specifications, which consists of a compound noun "Canon EOS R7 Specifications" and an adjective "Unconfirmed". It's those specifications that are unconfirmed. Adding [CR1] is using a pleonasm: "Grammar and Rhetoric. The use of more words in a sentence or clause than are necessary to express the meaning; redundancy of expression either as a fault of style, or as a rhetorical figure used for emphasis or clarity."
> ​


Sorry, you seem to have missed my point. As I said, the specifications are unconfirmed. But, as other Canon Rumors Posts have indicated the planned release of an R7 is confirmed. Neuro, through his numerous posts, has made it clear he doubts that an R7 will ever materialize. He's entitled to that opinion, but as more rumors materialize, it is becoming increasingly likely that his opinion is wrong.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

MiJax said:


> Not sure I'd call this one a "fact". They went on the record shortly after the 90D saying that the future was not in crop sensors. All but completely killing any 7D3 rumors. Personally, I think they hated how many people looked down to the 7D2 instead of looking up to the 1Dx. The 7D2 was too good for its place in the line.


The ‘let’s not forget how successful’ bits are mocking the post to which I was replying. My point is that even though many people on this forum really like the 7-series (as did I, although I far preferred the 1D X that I bought to replace my 5DII/7D combo), the line was apparently not a priority for Canon.

Technically, you’re correct that it’s not a fact Canon decided not to release a 7DIII. However, it is a fact that they have not released one yet and I don’t think anyone could honestly say there’s a shred of chance they will at this point.


MiJax said:


> The only problem with that person's claim is it doesn't account for all the hundreds of thousands of sales of the R5s and R6s. As such, the actual sales will likely be much lower than what would have been possible prior to the R5/R6.


His suggestion was that even people who already bought an R5/R6 would also buy an R7. Hundreds of thousands of them, apparently. LOL.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Sorry, you seem to have missed my point. As I said, the specifications are unconfirmed. But, as other Canon Rumors Posts have indicated the planned release of an R7 is confirmed. Neuro, through his numerous posts, has made it clear he doubts that an R7 will ever materialize. He's entitled to that opinion, but as more rumors materialize, it is becoming increasingly likely that his opinion is wrong.


That is certainly possible. It’s also been observed that the forum has been rather quiet lately. A quiet forum does not generate revenue. Rumors that generate clicks generate revenue. While I believe the 7-series was not particularly profitable for Canon, I believe rumors about an upcoming 7-series MILC are profitable for this site. I will leave the dot connecting to you.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That is certainly possible. It’s also been observed that the forum has been rather quiet lately. A quiet forum does not generate revenue. Rumors that generate clicks generate revenue. While I believe the 7-series was not particularly profitable for Canon, I believe rumors about an upcoming 7-series MILC are profitable for this site. I will leave the dot connecting to you.


Very true. On the other hand, there is some risk for the site owners/administrators if they push rumors that are completely fabricated, as one would hope it would eventually catch up to them. As for this specific rumor though, I would say that the list of "specifications" are just common sense items that either your or I or anyone else who follows this site could have come up with.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 28, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That is certainly possible. It’s also been observed that the forum has been rather quiet lately. A quiet forum does not generate revenue. Rumors that generate clicks generate revenue. While I believe the 7-series was not particularly profitable for Canon, I believe rumors about an upcoming 7-series MILC are profitable for this site. I will leave the dot connecting to you.


Hopefully the rumors are true as it has been a quiet year from Canon. No idea if the 7 series was profitable for Canon. I own the 7DII and know alot of people who have owned it, I'd have thought it sold quite well but I've never seen any data on it. Not sure I've ever loved my 7DII but its been well used for sport. I hadn't consider an R7 previously but I'm curious. If it were 32 MP that would be good for nature photograph. R3 I didn't find attractive, I had hoped for 30MP minimum to justify it as a purchase for my needs. It's expensive for what it is and felt a stop-gap to the R1. Hopefully R1 rumours will arrive soon, it should generate some revenue and give me something to dream about until the price tag is confirmed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

unfocused said:


> As for this specific rumor though, I would say that the list of "specifications" are just common sense items that either your or I or anyone else who follows this site could have come up with.


I agree, which means some logical person here could easily have emailed in this ‘hot tip’ to the site admin. No need for fabrication. It wouldn’t surprise me if the site receives many such ‘hot tips’ from specibators sending in their (wet) dream camera description.

Keep in mind that CR2 is one step below fact: 
*[CR2] – Good information from a known source*

Here’s a relevant CR2 rumor from a few years back:









Canon EOS 7D Mark III Coming First Half of 2018 [CR2]


We're told that Canon plans to announced the successor to the EOS 7D Mark II some time in the first half of 2018. The CP+ trade show in February is a logical po




www.canonrumors.com





Something to keep in mind about this ‘confirmed’ R7.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 28, 2022)

Dragon said:


> And when were anything but 1 series bodies NOT mixed media (or single card)?


Bodies like the R5 ideally should also be dual CF Express. But I can understand that some or most of that user group don’t need their backup card at full speed, so it is easily forgiven.


----------



## fasterquieter (Apr 28, 2022)

I am looking forward to a budget crop sensor camera. Something I can stick my 35MM RF lens on and not have to worry about losing $3K of kit all day.


----------



## amfoto1 (Apr 28, 2022)

I hope some of these specs are right... But others are wrong.

BSI sensor... good. Stacked, too? Needed to avoid rolling shutter effect.

20 fps... that's modest by today's mirrorless standards. Unless that's a mechanical shutter.... in which case it would be amazingly fast. The R3 only manages 12 fps, though that's with a larger full frame shutter. It the 20 fps is electronic shutter, it's nothing special. OM-1 can do 50 fps with AF and metering. I wonder, though, if Canon might consider electronic shutter only in the R7, as Nikon has done in the Z9. If the sensor readout is fast enough to prevent rolling shutter effect, there's little need for a mechanical shutter.

Digic X... well, sure.

Dual memory card slots.... good. Personally I'd prefer two of the same type. I don't care whether they're SD or CFExpress, except that the latter type of memory is a lot more expensive.

Video capabilities... I don't care. I shoot stills, not video. Maybe that will change in the future.

Latest hot shoe? Well, sure.

I sincerely hope it's NOT 32.5MP. First, this is not a "nice balanced resolution for APS-C". In fact, far from it. This is the highest pixel density of ANY sensor being used today in an interchangeable lens camera. The next closest APS-C resolution is 26MP. If full frame were made with the same pixel density as 32.5MP APS-C, it would be 83MP.... the closest is 61MP. Or if it were scaled up even farther to medium format, that would be a 140MP camera... the closest is 100MP. Such ultra pixel dense sensor limits usable high ISO and makes the camera more susceptible to shake blur. And it's simply not necessary for a camera of this type. Yeah, Canon probably should make an APS-C R-series with 32.5MP, just not the R7. A more "general purpose" 32.5MP camera would be a mirrorless for 90D and supersede the M6 Mark II. Neither of those has been a true replacement for the 7D Mark II.

If Canon intends the R7 to be a "mirrorless 7D Mark II", to be their top-of-the-line, pro-oriented APS-C mirrorless... it should be 24MP. This is a more practical resolution for an action camera... a significant increase in resolution from the 20MP 7DII... and very comparable to what Canon did with the R3 versus the 1DX Mark III.

No mention of the R7's autofocus system. Let's hope it emulates the R3's in most respects. Personally don't care if it has "Eye Control" like R3... But do want it come as close as possible to everything else found in the R3.

No mention of IBIS... which the R7 must have (like R3, R5 and R6).

No mention of body format.... which I'd prefer to be fairly similar to R5/R6... including ability to share BG-R10 grip with those cameras.

No mention of price... 7D Mark II was introduced at around $1800 US. Best guess is that an R7 as described above cost a bit north of $2000. Just hope it's not too expensive. If it didn't have Eye Control, didn't have a mechanical shutter, and omitted a few other things, would that make it possible to keep below $2400 US? By the way, Canon 90D was introduced at and is still selling for $1200 US.

Canon needs to carefully consider what the competition is doing or can be expected to do. For example, now that they have the Z9 out, it's just a matter of time until Nikon creates a mirrorless D500 (arguably the one APS-C DSLR superior to the 7D Mark II). Nikon already has DX cameras and lenses in their Z-series. The OM-1 is micro 4/3 crop instead of APS-C, but is impressively improved, by all early reports. Fuji isn't resting on their laurels, though they have some work to do before their AF system can compete with the best from Canon, Nikon and Sony. Speaking of which, might Sony want to jump into the fray with their own, more pro-oriented APS-C model. Surely they'd like to have an APS-C model they can charge more for than the $1400 US an A6600 costs.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 28, 2022)

My current plan is to replace the R6 with the R7...but I wouldn't be surprised if the R7 suffers from the same limitations the R6 has....such as only shooting in IPB, lack of Tv Priority for video, and a more limited implementation of custom shooting modes. I would love to see a truly professional APS-C camera even if it cost $2300-2800.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2022)

amfoto1 said:


> ...I sincerely hope it's NOT 32.5MP. First, this is not a "nice balanced resolution for APS-C". In fact, far from it. This is the highest pixel density of ANY sensor being used today in an interchangeable lens camera...Such ultra pixel dense sensor limits usable high ISO and makes the camera more susceptible to shake blur. And it's simply not necessary for a camera of this type...



Actually, it is exactly what is necessary for a camera of this type. An R7 would be a specialist camera aimed at bird and wildlife photographers who simply can never get enough pixels on target. There will always be a tradeoff with high pixel density, but most buyers understand that and the tradeoffs are shrinking with modern sensors. Even with the 1.6 magnification, coupled with a 1.4 converter on something like the 100-500 zoom, many users would still be cropping their images significantly because they are distance limited and some subjects (like songbirds) are small anyway.

This is not meant to substitute for the R5, R6 or R3, it is meant to be a companion body. Use the full frame in poor light and sacrifice some resolution. Use the crop R7 in good light when you need more "reach."


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 28, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Actually, it is exactly what is necessary for a camera of this type. An R7 would be a specialist camera aimed at bird and wildlife photographers who simply can never get enough pixels on target. There will always be a tradeoff with high pixel density, but most buyers understand that and the tradeoffs are shrinking with modern sensors. Even with the 1.6 magnification, coupled with a 1.4 converter on something like the 100-500 zoom, many users would still be cropping their images significantly because they are distance limited and some subjects (like songbirds) are small anyway.
> 
> This is not meant to substitute for the R5, R6 or R3, it is meant to be a companion body. Use the full frame in poor light and sacrifice some resolution. Use the crop R7 in good light when you need more "reach."


And it really started in August 2007, when Nikon introduced the D3 and D300 simultaneously. Both were 12MP and used very similar focusing systems. The D3 was FF and the D300 was crop and about half the price. An advantage of the D3 over the D300 was having slightly higher battery voltage and therefore being able to drive long lenses faster. A lot of Nikon pros owned a pair of D3's and a D300 using a D3 most of the time and the D300 when they really needed extra reach.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 28, 2022)

Antono Refa said:


> I agree. With CFExpress is already out in the market, both cards & cameras, CF Express type A makes more sense then SD Express or UHS-III.


I am not sure that CFe Type A will take off in the market either. Only 3 Sony bodies (high end) are using combined Type A/SD cards today and until very recently only Sony was making them. They are expensive and have smaller capacity than Type B and are limited to a single lane so slower as well. As the A1 doesn't do 8K raw (only compressed) then it doesn't need the full bandwidth that the R5 can record at.
My impression is that Sony users are preferring to use SD cards due to these issues.

The combined slot is an elegant engineering solution but Type A are also late to the market with limited support.


----------



## shire_guy (Apr 28, 2022)

unfocused said:


> This is not meant to substitute for the R5, R6 or R3, it is meant to be a companion body. Use the full frame in poor light and sacrifice some resolution. Use the crop R7 in good light when you need more "reach."


This would be a possible option for me along side an R5. My first preference would be a light weight full frame 600mm lens around the f/5 range. But if the R7 does eventuate it will be an interesting option looking at cost and image quality. It's nice to dream


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 29, 2022)

amfoto1 said:


> 20 fps... that's modest by today's mirrorless standards. Unless that's a mechanical shutter.... in which case it would be amazingly fast. The R3 only manages 12 fps, though that's with a larger full frame shutter. It the 20 fps is electronic shutter, it's nothing special. OM-1 can do 50 fps with AF and metering. I wonder, though, if Canon might consider electronic shutter only in the R7, as Nikon has done in the Z9. If the sensor readout is fast enough to prevent rolling shutter effect, there's little need for a mechanical shutter.


Dynamic range also seems to be affected by eShutter ie no mechanical shutter. Perhaps others in the forum can explain better why this is the case but the Z9 is about a stop less dynamic range than the Z7ii


----------



## shire_guy (Apr 29, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Bodies like the R5 ideally should also be dual CF Express. But I can understand that some or most of that user group don’t need their backup card at full speed, so it is easily forgiven.


Understand some people need dual CF Express cards but I prefer the 2nd slot being an SD card. Only a hobbyist but I use high capacity 'cheaper' SD cards as my backup when I travel. One island I have visit every few years has restricted weight limits on flights, so leaving the laptop at home is a big weight saving. Plus, using the SD cards is a cheap alternative to other solutions I have seen.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Apr 29, 2022)

Sounds like an updated 90D sensor with BSI. If that's true, it should be pretty good.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 29, 2022)

Depending on the specs I could see myself rule-breaking for a crop-sensor again.


----------



## RMorgan Snapshots (Apr 29, 2022)

Inspired said:


> Make it a full frame and it's perfect.


The specs on this is pretty much what the R6 should have been in my opinion.


----------



## Kit Chan (Apr 29, 2022)

All it needs is an EF-M lens mount and I'm in.


----------



## Chig (Apr 29, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Oh yeah. Give me built-in GPS please. Not that I dare expect Canon will include it. They don't seem to believe much in built-in GPS anymore. Want us to use that useless "app solution" instead :-(
> (Only 1DxIII and R3 has it in recent bodies).


Yep, GPS is a handy feature in my 7Dii although it's not super accurate (about 10m + or -) it gives you an approximate location, shame the compass is so rubbish it's not a feature at all.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 29, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Understand some people need dual CF Express cards but I prefer the 2nd slot being an SD card. Only a hobbyist but I use high capacity 'cheaper' SD cards as my backup when I travel. One island I have visit every few years has restricted weight limits on flights, so leaving the laptop at home is a big weight saving. Plus, using the SD cards is a cheap alternative to other solutions I have seen.


Transferring via USB-C(the same cable to charge both your laptop and camera) would give you the weight savings and still allow faster transfers than SD cards are capable of. Though being a hobbyist, you would likely have something like a R5/R6, I take issue to the R3/R7 having SD given their use cases.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 29, 2022)

speg said:


> I’m torn. I want to upgrade from the Rp and R6 seems like a dream. Should I wait? Action and reach are important to me. I think I should wait. I must wait. Arrrrgh.


Stay strong.


----------



## melgross (Apr 29, 2022)

Doug7131 said:


> 32mp suggests that it's using the same sensor thats in the 90d+m6mk2. Would be a bit disappointing to see a 3 year old sensor used in the R7.


It doesn’t suggest anything. If you read the article you would see that it’s a BSI sensor. That’s very different from what was used before.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2022)

melgross said:


> It doesn’t suggest anything. If you read the article you would see that it’s a BSI sensor. That’s very different from what was used before.


Well, it’s _rumored_ to be a BSI sensor. In an unconfirmed, CR1 post. If it’s a high-end 7D-style body, it would likely have a new BSI sensor. If it’s an entry-level xxxD-style body, it would likely reuse the old 32 MP sensor.

Either way, at this point it's vaporware.


----------



## Doug7131 (Apr 29, 2022)

melgross said:


> It doesn’t suggest anything. If you read the article you would see that it’s a BSI sensor. That’s very different from what was used before.


I find it highly unlikely that Canon would go through all the effort of designing a completely new apsc sensor and make it the exact same resolution as the last one.


----------



## David render (Apr 30, 2022)

AEWest said:


> Sounds pretty well specced. I hope they come out with a more modest R70 at about the price of an RP.


It will be R10 and R100, R10 replace the 90d and R100 to replace the 850d


----------



## David render (Apr 30, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I think as described that would be more expensive than an R6. I also would be surprised to see two slots, even more surprised if one is CFexpress.
> 
> Also for note, just because it is a BSI sensor does NOT mean its stacked. There are other examples of this out there from what I recall.
> 
> -Brian


The 7d was the crop 1d so it's going to be a crop R1, they don't want low end, they will have a R10 & R100 for the cheap end of the market, possibly a R1000. An R7 has to have everything to get the money. It's got to be faster than the R5 as the 7dmk2 was faster than the 5d mk3, 10 FPS as opposed to 6 in the 5d4. Probably see 20 mechanical and 30 electronic, possibly like the R3. Otherwise it's not going to be much different to a lower 90d replacement.


----------



## bbasiaga (Apr 30, 2022)

David render said:


> The 7d was the crop 1d so it's going to be a crop R1, they don't want low end, they will have a R10 & R100 for the cheap end of the market, possibly a R1000. An R7 has to have everything to get the money. It's got to be faster than the R5 as the 7dmk2 was faster than the 5d mk3, 10 FPS as opposed to 6 in the 5d4. Probably see 20 mechanical and 30 electronic, possibly like the R3. Otherwise it's not going to be much different to a lower 90d replacement.


I'm just saying if they go that route, the price will likely be greater than the R6. If its cheaper than the R6, they'll have to give up on something.


----------



## GoldWing (May 1, 2022)

32MP. ROFL


----------



## entoman (May 1, 2022)

"A combination of ergonomics from the EOS R6 and EOS R5"
As far as I can see, the only *ergonomic* difference between these models is that the R5 has a top plate LCD, whereas the R6 has a conventional mode dial.

So which is it to be?


----------



## entoman (May 1, 2022)

David render said:


> The 7d was the crop 1d so it's going to be a crop R1, they don't want low end, they will have a R10 & R100 for the cheap end of the market, possibly a R1000. An R7 has to have everything to get the money. It's got to be faster than the R5 as the 7dmk2 was faster than the 5d mk3, 10 FPS as opposed to 6 in the 5d4. Probably see 20 mechanical and 30 electronic, possibly like the R3. Otherwise it's not going to be much different to a lower 90d replacement.


Personally I think the likelihood of the "R7" being a mini-R1 is non-existent. It would cost as much as an R3.

Infinitely more likely, IMO, that Canon will spring for a *really cheap* crop RF model to take over the market currently served by Rebels.

I think people building up hopes for a pro-level or even a "serious amateur"-level sports/wildlife crop RF model are going to be very disappointed, although I'd really love to be proven wrong!


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2022)

entoman said:


> Personally I think the likelihood of the "R7" being a mini-R1 is non-existent. It would cost as much as an R3.
> 
> Infinitely more likely, IMO, that Canon will spring for a *really cheap* crop RF model to take over the market currently served by Rebels.
> 
> I think people building up hopes for a pro-level or even a "serious amateur"-level sports/wildlife crop RF model are going to be very disappointed, although I'd really love to be proven wrong!


A crop RF Rebel with the the AF of the R5/6 and a 24 Mpx sensor would be more than good enough for many.


----------



## tapanit (May 2, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Actually, it is exactly what is necessary for a camera of this type. An R7 would be a specialist camera aimed at bird and wildlife photographers who simply can never get enough pixels on target. There will always be a tradeoff with high pixel density, but most buyers understand that and the tradeoffs are shrinking with modern sensors. Even with the 1.6 magnification, coupled with a 1.4 converter on something like the 100-500 zoom, many users would still be cropping their images significantly because they are distance limited and some subjects (like songbirds) are small anyway.
> 
> This is not meant to substitute for the R5, R6 or R3, it is meant to be a companion body. Use the full frame in poor light and sacrifice some resolution. Use the crop R7 in good light when you need more "reach."


Agreed with the first paragraph. If it's basically an R5 with a crop sensor but higher pixel density and better AF, I would consider buying it even at close to the R5 price. I wouldn't mind if the crippled the video features, either.

The second, I'm not so sure about. For several people (including me) yes, but I think quite a few people would be happy with it as their only body, if they have fairly little need for shorter focal lengths. For those needs they'd want a crop standard zoom and a crop wide-angle, something like 18-55 and 10-22.


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2022)

tapanit said:


> ...For several people (including me) yes, but I think quite a few people would be happy with it as their only body, if they have fairly little need for shorter focal lengths. For those needs they'd want a crop standard zoom and a crop wide-angle, something like 18-55 and 10-22.


To elaborate, I agree that quite a few people would be happy with an R7 as their main or only body and Canon will be happy to sell to those people. I just think that Canon may prefer to market the R7 to those who will use it as a second body or, at least at a minimum, make that a key part of their marketing strategy. I agree a two lens RF-S strategy would be likely and reasonable, although I think a 15-85 would be a better option than the traditional 18-55, which in my view is too long at the wide end and too short at the long end.


----------



## bernie_king (May 2, 2022)

David render said:


> The 7dm2 was above the 6d, it was a mini 1dx, so I'd expect it to be better than the R6, I still use my 7d MK2 and my 6d, I take one along with my R5.


I really never got the "Mini 1DX" reference to the 7D II. After having both, the only thing the 7D2 did that was even close to a 1DX was the frame rate. I actually hated that camera. It couldn't focus near as well as the 1D4 I had before it and for sure nowhere near as well as the 1DX I replaced it with, at least with the 500/4 I had at the time. Also terrible high-iso.


----------



## SHAMwow (May 2, 2022)

bernie_king said:


> I really never got the "Mini 1DX" reference to the 7D II. After having both, the only thing the 7D2 did that was even close to a 1DX was the faster shutter speed. I actually hated that camera. It couldn't focus near as well as the 1D4 I had before it and for sure nowhere near as well as the 1DX I replaced it with, at least with the 500/4 I had at the time. Also terrible high-iso.


Agree on all points. People romanticize the 7D series so much. I get it, back then the model fit the lineup but it wasn't really the end all be all. The high iso was brutal. I still stand by that I'd take an R6 right now. I get that the extra $500 is off-putting to people, but you are getting a lot of camera for that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2022)

bernie_king said:


> I really never got the "Mini 1DX" reference to the 7D II. After having both, the only thing the 7D2 did that was even close to a 1DX was the faster shutter speed. I actually hated that camera. It couldn't focus near as well as the 1D4 I had before it and for sure nowhere near as well as the 1DX I replaced it with, at least with the 500/4 I had at the time. Also terrible high-iso.


I suspect that relatively few 7-series owners have actually used a 1-series body. They make a spec-based comparison, e.g. the 7-series has the same fps as the concurrent 1-series. 

I had a 7D and 5DII, then bought a 1D X. There’s really no comparison.


----------



## canonmike (May 3, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I have no doubt that nature photographers are drooling over this rumor. I may just have to pick one up myself. Bring it on Canon......


----------



## danfaz (May 3, 2022)

entoman said:


> "A combination of ergonomics from the EOS R6 and EOS R5"
> As far as I can see, the only *ergonomic* difference between these models is that the R5 has a top plate LCD, whereas the R6 has a conventional mode dial.
> 
> So which is it to be?


That's the biggest difference, for sure. The R5 has a slightly larger LCD and more rubberized texture around the body than the R6.


----------



## SaP34US (May 3, 2022)

Once the R7 comes out or is at least announced will come out with R C version of the R7?


----------



## unfocused (May 3, 2022)

SaP34US said:


> Once the R7 comes out or is at least announced will come out with R C version of the R7?


I doubt it. Cinema versions are generally reserved for just one or two models in the lineup. There was a cinema 1Dx and there is now a cinema R5. I expect that will be the extent of Canon cinema R models for the time being.


----------



## mkabi (May 6, 2022)

I know this probably going to get on the nerves of some people... but it has to be said if it hasn't already been said...

Its kinda lame in terms of video specs... considering the rumors of the Fuji XH2 and/or XH2-S. Just saying...


----------



## researcher (May 7, 2022)

Will the R7 be at a similar technical & price point, adjusted for inflation and supply chain woes, as the 7D? If so, will there be a down-spec version(s) to pick up the more entry/recreational Rebel-series market? Or have cell-phone cameras rendered the entry-level post-DSLR market moot?


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 23, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> A matter of opinion, indeed. Let’s not forget that the 7D series was so successful it was refreshed even less frequently than the 1-series. That’s fact. Let’s not forget that the 7D series was so successful that Canon didn’t bother releasing a MkIII model and instead brought out a 90D with many of the 7-series features. Also fact.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of bird & wildlife photographers that would snap up this camera? Not fact, merely your opinion.
> 
> You’re right about Canon knowing the market, but that really doesn’t bode well for the CR forum members who want a ‘cropped pro camera’, of which over the past 13 years Canon has launched only two.


Looks like that’s about to change!


----------

